
Ask HN: Are companies using case studies for hiring? - xo4n
This article sums up quite nice the advantages of hiring using case studies<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;42hire.com&#x2F;hire-unconventionally-i-create-job-posts-that-include-case-studies-to-challenge-only-the-great-740d8c6a81cb#.kk7vbgu55<p>Websites like  topcoder and kaggle are using something similar for competitions. But apart from them I don’t know anyone using case studies<p>Using case studies rather brain teasers would have saved Google Max Howell&#x27;s famous tweet last year. &quot;Google: 90% of our engineers use the software you wrote (Homebrew), but you can’t invert a binary tree on a whiteboard so fuck off”.<p>But it is also good that big companies fail to hire smart guys.  So they can start their own business. The engineers from https:&#x2F;&#x2F;acloud.guru&#x2F; were rejected by amazon and now are evangelising serverless architecture
======
mtmail
You make that sound like a question, but based on your twitter profile you
work for the company that wrote the article
([https://zealpath.com/](https://zealpath.com/)) and who's tagline is "Attract
and hire people using case studies.". So when you say "But apart from [those
two companies] I don’t know anyone using case studies" I don't believe it.

~~~
xo4n
it is still a question if companies use case studies or not for hiring, I dont
work for the company that wrote article, I work for trivago as you can see
also in my twitter profile, and in my spare time I help the company that wrote
the article because I just like it. At trivago we have used kaggle but I dont
know if other companies also use case studies for hiring,and what the use for.
that is what I meant with the question. as simple as that, nothing to hide
here

